
Show HN: Stack News – Feedly for your tech stack - sergiotapia
https://stackshare.io/news
======
sergiotapia
Hey everyone, I'm part of the StackShare team.

I was the lead on this product. I worked on a really minimal version of this
as part of our internal hackathon. It was pretty simple: look at the HN
Algolia API, Reddit API, and a bunch of RSS feeds to pull in news based on the
tools.

We ended up really liking the MVP and getting it out to users, who loved it.
We've added a bunch of features post-MVP, and now we're really excited to
share it publicly. I use Stack News first thing in the morning to catch up on
tutorials and news for the tools I use day to day, I really enjoy it.

The team and I are around to answer questions so fire away!

More details on why we built this:
[https://medium.com/@stackshareio/introducing-stack-news-
goog...](https://medium.com/@stackshareio/introducing-stack-news-google-
alerts-for-your-tech-stack-6d70a3a7f04d)

------
gratner
This is cool! Much easier than trolling to domain specific blogs. Gives a way
to stay on top news relevant to the stack I care about - sweeeeet!

------
jazoom
I thought about making this a year ago but I'm working on another project. I'm
glad someone made it.

------
XiZhao
Been following stackshare for a while and this is a really exciting new
update. Congrats to Yonas and the team!

------
maxyurk
I love it

